# Fuel prices at Auchan Calais



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

....are available here.

http://www.auchancalais.com/shopping_centre.asp

It seems that motorhome will "fit in" - has anyone refuelled here, or do you know any where cheaper just after the ferries?

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Russell - yes the filling station is actually on the other side of the main road - big separate area now, access via roundabout. They had the better prices last April (there's also a shell station at the roundabout where the football pitch is marked - OK but more expensive than Auchan) Usual fill up & pay on exit (with normal CC's - but can't answer when the office isn't manned) .

The Auchan is used by the locals more than Cite Europe, also Sainsbury's wine shop in the same complex.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've refuelled there several times. If, as is usual , the hypermarket area is busy then the roads around it are usually busy too. The petrol station and hypermarket are both off a fairly tight roundabout and waiting to get onto that takes time. There is a Sainsbury's wine shop and various DIY and other outlets sharing the car park. Driving round the car park can be quite tight too as people do tend to park along the edges of the road if all the slots are full.

The petrol station has a tight right turn after you have stopped and paid at the kiosk so just keep an eye on it. When last we were there a UK driver had run into the back of a French driver and we were asked to translate in the fuss that followed.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cheaper diesel*

Following on from that, is there anywhere you know of with cheaper diesel, based on previous trips etc? I know the prices are always on the move.

Russell


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I filled up at Auchan Calais with Gasoil two days ago and paid 1.195 Euros per litre - having just spent 6 weeks touring around it was the cheapest place I could find. Autoroute prices varied between 1.28 to 1.38 with urban areas tending to be around 1.25


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Cheaper diesel*



Rapide561 said:


> Following on from that, is there anywhere you know of with cheaper diesel, based on previous trips etc? I know the prices are always on the move.
> 
> Russell


Don't know where to get cheaper fuel Russell but when we last used Auchan Calais we used the shop first and got 2 money off fuel vouchers -valid for one month. They also do downloadable money off all sorts of things vouchers - see the website if there are current offers. That goes some way towards a saving.

I would not make a special trip to that Auchan for fuel alone as the saving would be balanced by the sheer nuisance of queuing in traffic and the general crowds. Saturdays especially are pretty horrible !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russ;

The advantage of the Auchan is they also have a motorhome service point and LPG there so its a true one stop service point, more info here....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1936

To keep your eye on fuel prices around Calais try this link....

http://www.zagaz.com/prix-carburant.php?id_div=35087

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> The advantage of the Auchan is they also have a motorhome service point


Thanks Pete ! We'd not noticed that. That will be very handy indeed on the return trip.

G


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Russell.


We used this Auchan in September last year. There is some extra parking round the back which would probably be better suited to the larger Motorhome. The main carpark as I recall had many tight turns. Access to the fuelstation as i recall was off a very tight busy roundabout. Personally I would rather shop at the Auchan in Dunquerk. Much more space. Better access to the fuel station and we found the fuel was cheaper there. 

Motorhomer


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Auchan Dunkerque*

Hi

Yes Auchan Dunkerque seems to make sense as I will be heading for Dunkerque and then on to Lile.

Russell


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi

this is a sweet government website covering all of France and up to date

enjoy!

www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French fuel*

Thanks Ian, that's an excellent link.

Russell


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Just as an added bit of info, the Auchen at Calais has the pumps modified to accept British credit cards, so you can use the 24/24 pumps (bit more room for your MH)

regards

Mick


----------

